# the twins (bengals)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

my 2 bengal twins from my last litter, kept them for another 4weeks as they cant be picked up yet, they are soo naughty cant get them out of the water bowls/shower/sink they love!

the family who bought them only came for one, but when i kept calling them the twins they took both as she has twins to!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Gorgeous kittys and pics :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww love the last pic best :thumbup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're lovely but my goodness the mischief is just staring out of them


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they are sooooooooooooooooo naughty! one stole the bath plug last night run off with it growling at the others following him!!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: His plot to hide it from the humans was foiled!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol had to be quick to get it back! cant drag them out of the bath/shower/sink takes me ages to shut the bathroom door!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Fab photies and I'm so pleased the twins are staying together! Mum is a real stunner


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

They are absolutely beautiful! What stunning markings! Especially love the 1 with them cuddling up :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww great pics esp the last one they are v cute:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they are! mum is very stunning so was their daddy!  

never felt such silky coats or had such glittered kittens, very proud of them


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous TB :thumbup::thumbup: but you can definitely see the naughtiness :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

very lol! its tattooed on them!    lol!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Super pics.The twins are gorgeous and a credit to you.:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what stunning coats,


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Totally stunning little kitties with the a look of no good written all over their faces

If my hubby ever lets me get a cat (took me 2 years to get the dog) it will be a Bengal I get


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they are great kits to have, so naughty and funny but loyal


----------



## Trinity_Shadow (Dec 11, 2010)

aww the little terrors! they're going to perfect the 'who, me?!' look.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they were attacking the partner tonight he got the right hump!! so funny though!


----------

